# What would you do when the psychiatrist insists on giving you SSRI as a start?



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello guys,

I had a meeting with my psychiatrist to discuss treatment options. He insisted on me to take SSRI on its own for a couple of weeks as a start. Although I have already told him that SSRI does not work on their own and that there is a risk of making my DP worse, he still insisted on that. He said that lamotrigine could be added later if the SSRI does not work on its own! Most of the cases that I read here showed that SSRI is not effective on their own. What do you think guys? Should I give this a try? or should I insist on taking the lamotrigine alongside with it?


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Good advice! Thank you


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Despite your dp/dr do you have symptoms of high anxiety and depression which could make your doctor concerned? That could be their reason for suggesting the medicine.


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

My DP is causing me anxiety and depression and not the other way around. Before I got DP, I was an outgoing happy social person who never had social anxiety. I was always organising parties at my place, travelling all around the world, going for walks,etc. I was MR.SOCIAL! My DP is fucking all this now. How can I communicate with people when this persistent head pressure/numbness in my frontal lobe is making it impossible to enjoy conversation with anyone? How can I enjoy travelling and going out when everything looks fake, like a dream? I am depressed and anxious because of the physical symptoms of my depersonlisation and not the other way around!


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

I have the same symptoms hopefuluk2, I know some people have good results with ssri's I wouldn't recommend them just because they introduce extra serotonin, then when you quit them your body has to adjust to not having the extra serotonin that was being added. Not only that but all the side effects. Like Elliott said most doctors act this way and are too eager to hand out ssri's for everything it seems. There just doing what they were told to do. Doesn't mean its the right treatment. This is whats working for me. CBD oil and loins mane extract. I dont have any head pressure any more. The cbd oil takes care of that. Along with b complex and d vitamins. I am also taking quercetin. I feel like I am on track to recovery now with these supplements they really help check out cbd oil I feel like it can replace ssri's in many cases and its an antipsychotic which I think helps balance my mood but it isn't overpowering. I can show you where I order my cbd if you want. Good luck and dont give up your not alone.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

hey hopeful. Try Black currant seed oil. That has helped me a lot along with a magnesium/calcium capsules.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2016)

Quite True, and I loved the paraphrasing lol

SSRI's alone usually won't do much, the reason the factory of MD's like to prescribe them is because of the "lack of side effects" which is complete bullshit because some of them come with nasty side effects, maybe less than an MAIO, but nonetheless, effects.

Elliott is right though, usually you'll have to take SSRi's on top of something else to feel better. I also personally recommend talk therapy, but that's just me, and you also have to find a good therapist, which can be painful in it's own respect. "I dont feel real" "OH YOUR SCHIZO" "no, no i'm not....."-TRUE STORY


----------

